# Wondering about Peds



## RealMcCoy03 (Mar 26, 2012)

Well i was wondering if anybody has heard of BluHaven kennel/breeder. Trying to learn more about my pup's Ped and all. Also i know theres alot of Gaff in his blood so was just wanting to hear what people have to say as im new to this forum and it seems there are some really intelligent people on here so i thought i would ask. Thanks in advance.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Welcome to BluHaven APBT's

Would this be the BluHaven you're talking about?


----------



## RealMcCoy03 (Mar 26, 2012)

yeah thats the one. The dog Rockie that shows on the pic of the link you posted is actually the Sire of my male pupp.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

They don't seem to have any peds on their website


----------



## RealMcCoy03 (Mar 26, 2012)

They have a few, its kinda tricky to find but if you go to like the female page. Under their pick is their page and then it says ped. The one looking futher into is the female Heavenly Hope. Thanks in advance for your help and time.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Im not familiar with any of them.. looks like am staff or bullies..

Here is the link if anyone else wants to take a peek
Puppiies Pedigree


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

They do look Am Staff to me, but they are some working dogs. I like them.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

PRSweetKandi said:


> They do look Am Staff to me, but they are some working dogs. I like them.


I agree .. good looking dogs just aren't familiar with am staff lines


----------



## RealMcCoy03 (Mar 26, 2012)

yeah on the Dam's side i know theres alot of Gaff, RE "Throwing Knuckles" and even goes back to TNTs "Buck Shot". I just got the pup not too long ago and was trying to do as much research on him as i could while im waiting Reg. papers in the mail.


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

Throwin Knuckles is also in my girl's ped... from what I understood he was an Am Staff that was a good foundation dog for the R.E bloodline... I think I got that right... but Since you say RE... then, American Bully it is


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

When you get your papers post the ped and then we could tell you about those dogs in the pedigree. However Blu is a good looking Kennel I am sure if you talked to the breeder they could tell you what you want to know about your dogs lines as I sure they know them better than we do wince they are producing from them and do not look to be breeders that just put dogs together without thought. I have seen some dogs from this kennel and they are very well put together.


As far as Knuckles and RE thats opinion. The RE dogs you often seen with Gaff are well bred dogs and used in breeding programs the work with AKC and UKC type dogs. Many are UKC and/or AKC titled dogs. They are not bullies. Now those that feel anything that is not gamebred would say they are. These dogs are bred just like the Gaff dogs for more bone however they are not out crossed with mastiff or any other dog for size. They are Pittterstaff more than anything and thats only if you consider the Amstaff/APBT split, which again comes to personal opinion. I highly doubt any of the RE this kennel has are current day dogs, they are most likely the pre 90's Amstaff RE dogs that were foundation for the RE Bullies.


----------



## RealMcCoy03 (Mar 26, 2012)

Yeah from what I know so far, throwin knuckles is back in the Dams ped and i don't think there is much RE in here, there's a lot of Gaff in the Dam's bloodline. Ill see more when I get the papers and peds. Thanks for all the help everyone!!!


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

I would love to see pics of your pooch


----------



## RealMcCoy03 (Mar 26, 2012)

PRSweetKandi said:


> I would love to see pics of your pooch


I posted a few in the picture part of the forum. Take a look hope u like


----------



## Boudreaux (Mar 29, 2012)

I also have one of Rocky's pups, his name is Boudreaux (hence my screen name). I will post up a link of his pedigree as soon as I figure out how...


----------



## RealMcCoy03 (Mar 26, 2012)

@Boudreaux, yeah that would be nice to see, I haven't got papers back in the mail yet. Thanks in advance.


----------



## LovingPit (Mar 31, 2012)

Here is the Pedigree for Heavenly Hope:

Sire: Hunter]ONLINE PEDIGREES
Dam:Faith in Caligirl]ONLINE PEDIGREES

You said Rockie came from these dogs?


----------



## RealMcCoy03 (Mar 26, 2012)

LovingPit said:


> Here is the Pedigree for Heavenly Hope:
> 
> Sire: Hunter]ONLINE PEDIGREES
> Dam:Faith in Caligirl]ONLINE PEDIGREES
> ...


Not sure as I haven't got my papers back, can't seem to find the email that told me.


----------



## LovingPit (Mar 31, 2012)

Well I couldn't find anything on Rockie on the site. I'll try again when I don't have to go to work LOL.


----------



## Mrbilly (May 26, 2010)

Beautiful dogs.


----------



## Boudreaux (Mar 29, 2012)

Rocky's Sire: GRCH Bluhaven's Powerful Spirit
Rocky's Dam: GRCH Bluhaven's Heavenly Hope


----------



## RealMcCoy03 (Mar 26, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> Rocky's Sire: GRCH Bluhaven's Powerful Spirit
> Rocky's Dam: GRCH Bluhaven's Heavenly Hope


Thanks Boudreaux


----------



## LovingPit (Mar 31, 2012)

Heavenly Hope is posted up. Couldn't find anything on Spirits side.


----------



## Boudreaux (Mar 29, 2012)

GRCH SPIRIT

Here is the page on Spirit


----------



## LovingPit (Mar 31, 2012)

yeah but i'm not finding anything else online about him.


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

I like Red, Alpha, Precious and Gracie, but the rest look too Bully/ Am Staff for me.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I wouldn't call them bully. Im gunna agree with Holly on the pitterstaff. They have some really nice dogs


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. I sent you a message to say hello.
I read this after and noted some of the lines your pup has. 
I tried to find the pictures, but am not good on this site.lol
Hope to hear back.
Tyler McCoy


----------



## clockwise (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi! I have a pup from this litter. I actually have a picture of Hope with her litter, in the whelping box. I know the breeder personally, so I can give you info. How are your pups doing? Bluhaven's Heavenly Hope has done very well in conformation. Bluhaven's Powerful SPIRIT has also done very well. I see them both a few times a year. I plan to start showing this summer. Unfortunately I had an unexpected surgery, (ACL repair and PT) that kept me from working with my pup as I had planned.


----------

